# Field archery near Virginia Beach?



## drstack (Feb 9, 2011)

May want to reach out to "Kingsboro Bowmen" based in Suffolk (http://www.kingsboro.bizland.com/), or to "Tidewater Bowhunters and Archers" (http://www.tba3-d.com/Home.html). Both seem to concentrate primarily on 3-D, but the latter also sponsors/maintains an outdoor range at Newport News Park. 

regards,
Dave


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

bikerskum said:


> Does anyone know of any field courses near Virginia Beach, say within 50 miles? Going on the annual trip there and every year I miss shooting for that week.


Can't help you with your query, but just wanted to say that I missed seeing you and your family at the Hillbilly this year. Hope all of you are doing well. Tell McKenzie I said hello.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

there was a Princess Anne Archery Range on Oceana Boulevard in Oceana just outside Va Beach. don't know if it's there now or not. Also Warwick Bowmen at the City Park on Jefferson in New Port News.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I think Princess Anne and Warwick have both gone out of business. Best to try someone at Kingsboro, http://www.kingsboro.bizland.com/. I think Kingsboro is primarily 3-D, but one of the club members might be able to help you with field range questions.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

A good friend of mine lives in that area and I was thinking about moving there a few years ago. There isn't really any field in that area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

This is kind of late, but Kingsboro is working on getting a full field range installed... We have some really nice practice butts up, with the intent to have half a field range in by winter and ready for next year.


----------

